# Fliegenfischen, bitte um alle infos für anfänger



## ricky9187 (16. Juni 2009)

hallo erstmal,
wie die echten Fiegenfischen faszieniert mich die natürliche art und mit der natur verbunden Angelbereich.
nur leider komm ich selbst nach langer zeit nicht zu wichtigen infos so einfach es sich anhört,
z. B. 
in welcher reihenfolge werden welche schnüre aufgewickelt wenn das vorfach nach der Fliegenschnur kommt, wie lang muß sie sein,
ist Fliegenschnur das eigentliche Wurfgewicht obwohl dann das vorfach kommt das ja kein gewicht hat.
muß man für das vorfach spetielle Schnur nehmen oder wird normale mono Angelschnur(z.B. vom Spinnfischen) genommen.
dann sinkinde und schwimmende schnur unterschied is ja klar aber ist davon nur das vorfach betroffen, muß man bei den jeweiligen Fliegen was beachten die eine geht nur mit sink o. schwimm schnur,
Welche Fliegen ungefähr für welche gegebenheiten(trübes, klares, tief stehende, Fisch in sicht oder nicht)
ich weiß es sind sehr viele infos wäre klasse einfach einen crasch kurs naja info einfach damit ich ein vorstellung habe einen Überblick.
Mir ist klar das ich um einen Kurs nicht wirklich rum komme.
Wäre super toll wenn ihr mir helfen könntet 
Danke


----------



## Forellen Luki (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Fliegenfischen, bitte um alle infos für anfänger*

Hallo, erstmal hast du recht Fliegenfischen ist faszinierent und einmal damit angefangen lässt es dich nie wieder los.|supergri

Also das Vorfach kommt natürlich nach der Flupschnur, die länge ist abhänig von der länge deiner rute d.h. bei einer 6 fuß rute würde ich kein 9 fuß vorfach nehmen.
Zum Forellen fischen mit meiner 8,6 fuß rute nehme ich ein verjüngtes vofach von 9 fuß.

Die Flugschnur ist das wurfgewischt da hast du recht. Es besteht ja beim Fliegenfischen die kunst auch darin die flugschnur so zu werfen das sich das vorfach am schluss streckt und die fliege sich auf das wasser legt. Hört sich schwierig an geht aber einfach, ist etwas Physik dabei.(übung aber wenn dir das einer zeigt der das kann geht das relativ schnell mit dem werfen.)

Bei vorfach gibt es viele unterschiede. erstens man könnte normale mono nehmen die rollt aber nicht so gut ab wie andere schnüre. zweitens verjüngtes vorfach am besten das von der Flugschnur bis zur spitze wo die fliege dran kommt dünner wird. Dabei gibt es verschiedene wariationen, ich bevorzuge Loop in Loop verbindunden d.h. das mein vorfach aus 2 teilen besteht die ich einafch durch eine loop verbindung mit einader verbinde. Dann kann mann die selber knüpfen und mit verschiedenen mono schnüren verbinden würde ich aber nur dann machen wenn ich das knoten richtig gut drauf hätte. Es gibt aber auch kleine metal ringe die man an einem stück befestigt und daran ein dünneres vorfach knüpft großer vorteil wenn du einen hänger hast reist es immer an der stelle des rings und nicht das ganze vorfach.

Bei schnüren ist das so das man auf eine schwimmende schnur ein sinkendes vorfach benutzen kann das dich auf tiefe bringt, in den meisten bächen und flüssen reicht das normaler weise. Dann die sinkschnüre die bevorzugt in großen seen und gewässern ein gesetzt werden. (kenne mich da nicht so gut aus fische nur mit trocken fliege und kleinen nymphen)

mit den farben musst du experimentieren. Wobei ich dir am anfang dann zu Wolly Buggern in verschiedenen farben raten würde die du einfach mal testest oder einen Micky Finn Streamer  die gehen meistens.
Bei trocken fliegen mustt du die Population an deimen gewässer an sehen und welche fliegen zu welchen zeiten und monaten vorkommen. Bei uns ist im Moment die Maifliege der absolute hammer.

SORRY FÜR MIENE RECHTSCHREIBUNG ES MUSSTE ETWAS SCHNELL GEHEN: HOFFE ICH KONNTE DIR ETWAS HELFEN.

Lg Lukas


----------



## Forellen Luki (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Fliegenfischen, bitte um alle infos für anfänger*

Am besten gehst du zu einem Fleigenfischer Fachgeschäft die könne dir vor ort alles zeigen und erklären. Wen die einzelnen teile sieht erklären sich die meisten fragen von alleine.

Bis dann Lg Lukas#h


----------



## ricky9187 (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Fliegenfischen, bitte um alle infos für anfänger*

Also erstmal respekt,
du hast dir mit der Antwort mehr mühe gemacht als ich mit der Frage das ist viel besser als ich mir vorgestellt habe.
versteh ich das richtig wenn ich eine schwimmende schnur nehme kann ich zwischen den vorfächern wechseln oder es mit fett zur schwimm vorfach tunnen.also bin ich mit schwimmende fliegenschnur flexibler.
Dein Gewässer welche verhältnisse hast du da das ich eine vorstellung habe was für eine Schnur und welchen köder du benutzt. Klar bei Fliegen hängt es vom wasser ab


----------



## Forellen Luki (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Fliegenfischen, bitte um alle infos für anfänger*

Hi, du kannst mit einer Schwimmenden Flugschnur die Vorfächer wechseln da diese ein Loop verbindung haben.
Da gibt es Schwimende, langsam sinkende und schnell sinkende Vorfächer.
Die Vorfächer haben 2 Loops hinten am dickeren ende zum verbinden mit der Flugschnur und vorne ander Spitze dort kannst du dann ein stück mono dran binden. Du nimmst dir ein Stück mon schnur machst einen schlaufenknoten und verbindest den Loop von dem Mono stück mit dem Loop von deinem Vorfach.
Bei abrissen geht immer nur danndas vorderestück mono flöten.
Diese Vorfächer sind recht teuer aber sehr langlebig, so musst du dir nur für die Spitzen mono auf der rolle kaufen.

Die sinkenden Vorfacher sind in der regel nur für sehr tiefe bereiche oder du willst sie in kurzer distanz auf eine bestimmte tiefe bringen.

Wenn du mit Nymphen, streamer oder so angels brauchst du keine sinkenden Vorfächer da die benannten köder von alleine runter gehen (goldkopf=blei). D.h. du kannst mit einer Schwimmenden Flugschnur Trockenfliegen, Nassfliegen (nymphen,streamer)ohne probleme in bächen und kleinen Flüssen Fischen(Natürlich nur bis zu einer bestimmten größe der Köder).

Mein gewässer ist die Kyll sie ist im durchschitt 10 Meter breit und zwischen 0,5 und 2,5 metern teif.
Ich kann sie mit einer Fliegenrute der klasse 5 bei einer länge von 8,6 fuß und einer Schwimenden Flugschnur der klasse 5 sehr gut befischen.

Ich beutze diese Vorfächer:
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=380124913258

Der oberteil des Vorfach ist geflochtene Mono und es sind 2 spitzen dabei. Erstklassige abroll eigenschaften.

Du kannst aber auch verjüngte vorfächer kaufen sind billiger werden aber bestimmt immer kürzer mit der Zeit|supergri 

Aber wie gesagt es viele verschiedene Methoden und lass dich in einem Fachhandel beraten ist zwar meist etwas teurer aber die Qualität stimmt.

Mein Laden in dem ich kaufe ist in Echternach Tony van der Molen.
http://www.tvdmfishing.com/daitschen_index.htm

Bei Frage schreiben oder mailen.:m

Lg Lukas


----------



## ricky9187 (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Fliegenfischen, bitte um alle infos für anfänger*

tjad die  das mit dem laden ist so ne sache bei mir gibt es nicht sehr viele Fliegenfischer von angelläden ganz zu schweigen die sind alle auf andere Angeltechniken spezialiesiert, Gibt schon welche weiter weg aber bin epileptiker also kein auto fahren.darum bist du grad eine sehr große hilfe.Also ich hab das alles geschenkt bekommen und hab rute und schnur wie du auch mein fluß is eigentlich genau das gleiche ok eine stelle is 2,70 also minimal versch. 
aber das vorfach da kommt der unterschied
*Vorfach 4X **verjüngt 0,30mm - 0,18mm**,*           hört sich toll an.
also wir haben dann backline , fliegenschnur dt-6f , und das Vorfach du nennst das loop würd ich das au so nennen wenn ja was heißt das dann für mich. die verbindungsart oder die F-Schnur hat ein schlaufenende oder

oh du hast ja dann im prinzip 2 vorfächer
was sollte so auf jedenfall noch dabei sein um am wasser zu stehen,im netzt sieht man ja wunder was die alles dabei haben das sieht schon toll aus aber was ist die ersten wochen nötig.
welche Fliegen sind Pflicht.
Danke für deinen gute und tolle hilfe


----------



## Forellen Luki (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Fliegenfischen, bitte um alle infos für anfänger*

Loop = Schlaufe

Meine Flugschnur hat einen Loop am ende mit dem ich mein Vorfach verbinde.
Es ist ein zwei teiliges Vorfach der erste teil ist Mono geflochten bei mir und konisch verjüngt und wird mit einem loop an der Flugschnur befstigt.
Am ende des ersten Vorfachs also am dünnen ende befindet sich auch ein Loop. Daran kommt ein stück Mono mit einem Schlaufen knoten und an dessen ende die fliege.

Du hast also eine DT 6 F, hat die am ende einen Loop?
Was für eine Rute bzw. welche klasse hat sie?

Am wasser brauchst du eine Aterienklemme um festsizende fliegen schnell und sicher zu entfernen. Eine Fliegenbox. Dann wenn du mit einer Trockenfliege fischst dann kauf die noch Fliegen fett, davon machst du etwas auf die finger und reibst dami die hecheln und den rest mit ein dann geht sie nicht so schnell unter wenn sie mal nass wird. Einen Watkescher wenn du die fische nicht mit der Hand landest. 
Es gibt noch einiges mehr aber das ist werkzeug und material für hangriffe zu erleichtern das merkst du aber mit der zeit was du brauchst und wenn du dir zubehör anschaust weist du auch wofür das alles ist.
Wichtig ist natürlich eine Wathose oder watstielfel aber die hosen und schuhe sind relativ teuer darum erst etwas billiger und schauen ob das fliegenfischen dir liegt und dann kaufen.

Also klemme, fett, kescher und Fliegenbox dann geht los:m

Fliegen: Maifliege, Red Zulu (ist eine Nassfliege die schwimmt in der wasser oberfläche für die brauchst du kein fett), Köcherfliegen Imitate, Eintagsfliegen Imitate, Wooly Bugger in Schwarz (verschiedene Farben testen), Micky Finn (Streamer).
Das ist eigenlich welche die fast immer gehen.


----------



## Forellen Luki (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Fliegenfischen, bitte um alle infos für anfänger*

Hier der Schlaufenknoten und die verbindung mit einer enderen schlaufe.


*Der Schlaufenknoten* (engl.: Surgeon’s Loop, Double Loop) 
Der Schlaufenknoten gilt als einfachste Verbindung zwischen Hauptschnur und Vorfach, wenn man auf einen Wirbel verzichten will. 
Schlaufenverbindungen gelten als sehr haltbar. Sie haben eine wesentlich höhere Tragkraft, als wenn man zwei Schnüre mit dem Blutknoten verbindet. Allerdings halten viele Schnüre erst richtig, wenn man die Schlaufe mit zwei oder drei Windungen bindet. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*1.* Zuerst nimmt man das Ende der Hauptschnur und legt es zu einer einfachen Schlaufe. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*2.* Dann legt man in die einfache eine zweite Schlaufe. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*3. *Man führt die Einfachschlaufe durch die zweite Schlaufe. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*4.* Das wiederholt man zwei- oder dreimal. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*5.* Dann wird die Schlaufe gut angefeuchtet und zusammen-gezogen.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*6.* Nun hat man eine haltbare Schlaufe am Ende der Hauptschnur, deren über-stehendes Ende abgeschnitten wird.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*7.* In die Schlaufe am Ende der Hauptschnur wird das Vorfach eingeschlauft. Dazu führt man die Hauptschnur-Schlaufe in die Vorfachschlaufe …  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*8.* … und zieht dann das untere Vorfachende samt Haken durch die Hauptschnur-Schlaufe.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*9.* Dann wird an den stehenden Enden die Schlaufenverbindung zugezogen. Eine Schlaufe ruht nun in der anderen.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*10.* Die perfekte Schlaufen-verbindung ist fertig. Eine 
Schlaufe wird von der jeweils anderen gehalten.


----------



## Forellen Luki (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Fliegenfischen, bitte um alle infos für anfänger*

Hier das selbe.


----------



## Tewi (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Fliegenfischen, bitte um alle infos für anfänger*

supi erklärt luki!!!!


----------



## ricky9187 (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Fliegenfischen, bitte um alle infos für anfänger*

also bin au super begeistert, also wer es dann noch nicht versteht#c.
und da sagen die leute es würde den Rahmen sprengen Luki hat es geschafft ohne gesprengten Rahmen. Man muß erst mal die gedult haben, eigentlich kann man jetzt alle Anfänger fragen übers Fliegenfischen löschen.
Vielen, vielen Dank


----------



## Forellen Luki (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Fliegenfischen, bitte um alle infos für anfänger*

Kein Problem habe ich gern gemacht#6

Wenn du noch etwaswissen möchtest Fragen!!!

Lg Lukas


----------



## ricky9187 (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Fliegenfischen, bitte um alle infos für anfänger*

so da bin ich wieder 
muß ich eigentlich beim rolle auspulen was beachten
so wie jetzt bei normalen rollen das die schnur sauber liegt.
und da hab ich noch was die Fliegenschnur hat keine Schlaufe. es waren aber 2 loop connector 30lb
also ich denke zuerst die baking schnur an die kommt der ober von dir gezeigte Schlaufen knoten, die loop connector an beide seiten der F.Schnur, und dann baking loop knoten an die F+loop connector, und dann am ende der F-Schnur wieder den loop c. und daran das Vorfach,
wie bekomm ich den Loop Connector an die Fliegenschnur
Danke


----------



## Forellen Luki (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Fliegenfischen, bitte um alle infos für anfänger*

Also beim aufspulen musst du nix beachten. Beim backing das sie gut verteilt ist der so wie sie kommt.
Die backing musst du nicht mit einem loop an die flugschnur verbinden da meistens die flugschnur nur einen loop vorne hat wo das vorfach dran kommt. Backing kommt mit einem nagel konten dran es gibt auch andere musst du im netz schauen.
Hier der nagelknoten:
[FONT=Comic Sans MS,Verdana,Tahoma,Arial]



[/FONT]

Nachdem du die backing an die flugschnur gebunden hast müsstest du eigentlich vorne an der flugschur den loop haben an den das vorfach mit den schlaufen verbunden wird.
Fals du keinen Loop vorne hast gibts die Loop on junktion verbinder.
Der sieht so aus.





die sind nicht teuer aber bein kaufen auf die klasse der flugschnur achten! Wenn du diese an der Flugschnur befestigst hast, hast du den loop am enden um mit dem loop des vorfachs zu verbinden.


----------



## Forellen Luki (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Fliegenfischen, bitte um alle infos für anfänger*

Den Loop on Juction verbinder machst du so an der Flugschnur fest:




Also der Aufbau Komplet: Fliegenrolle, backingschnur mit nagelknoten an Flugschnur verbinden, dann wenn kein weiterer loop vorhanden ist die loop on junktion verbindung an das andere ende der flugschnur, an den dann vorhandenen loop mit einem anderen loop des vorfachs dran knüpfen, ende des vorfachs die fliege.

Hoffe das konnte dir helfen ansonsten Fragen ;-)

Wo kommst du eigentlich her? Wo gehst du Fischen?

Lg Lukas


----------



## ricky9187 (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Fliegenfischen, bitte um alle infos für anfänger*

vielen dank für die infos, kann es sein das neue F-Schnur unangenehm riecht oder stinkt, wenn ja wie bekomm ich das weg weil es ist echt übel,
Ich komme aus Memmingen ganz im süden,
Angele Memmingen im Kanal, in München Stadtmitte, Iller.
und habe einen Wohnsitz in Tiel das ist 30 min. von arnhem und 50 min Amsterdam weg.     du


----------



## Forellen Luki (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Fliegenfischen, bitte um alle infos für anfänger*

Mmh stinkt? Es kann sein das es mit einem mittel verpackt war das sie nicht feucht wird... und das riecht ...kenne ich bei fliegen. Aber weis auch nicht. 
Aber paar mal ans wasser dann ist das bestimmt weg.

Du Angelst in München und Wohnst in der nähe von Amsterdam?

Das ist doch die entgegengesetzte richtung?

Lg Lukas


----------



## ricky9187 (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Fliegenfischen, bitte um alle infos für anfänger*

Wir wohnen in Memmingen und fahren 45min nach m sicher tät es au näher was geben aber es is mega cool fast mitten in der Stadt.
und Dann haben wir noch 2zimmer in Tiel da bin ich 1 mal im Monat, wenn es gesundheitlich geht.
Du bist aber au net so weit von nl weg oder.
Bei uns is es mit Fliegenspezialisten Händler mehr als rar.wir haben zwar viele tolle kleine bäche au 2m -5 knietief. von memmingen fahr ich 30min nach Austria und an der grenze entspringen 3 bäche die dann bis zum Fluß und dann in die Donau gehn hat schon was zu bieten


----------



## Forellen Luki (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Fliegenfischen, bitte um alle infos für anfänger*

Hört sich gut an!
Holland ist eine std. fahrt von hier also wie du sagst nicht so weit. Amsterdam sind schon 300 kilometer weg.

Wünsche schönes we.#h


----------



## ricky9187 (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Fliegenfischen, bitte um alle infos für anfänger*

also war jetzt 2 wochen in cz angelurlaub mit fam aus holland 
war irre schwer dort überhaupt angeln zu dürfen so schlimm das wir zu den gewässerwart sagten das wir nicht mehr das land besuchen weil sie so unfreundlich ja schon fast aggresiv seien.
also hatte Fliegenrute dabei 1 woch ohne wasser geübt so lang das mich die fliege nicht drifft das sich aber das vorfach und die fliege sich im flug nicht treffen das schnalzen also, nur das saubere abrollen der leine insbesondere des vorfaches lief nicht so gut,aber sonst suchtfaktor war soweit also super toll.
Prädiktat empfehlenswert


----------



## Siermann (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Fliegenfischen, bitte um alle infos für anfänger*

Mach bitte  nicht den  fehler und kaufe irgendein "Sonderangebot" von Askari oÄ!
Mit denen ist es wie als wen du einen Stein beim Marathon im Schuh hast!Es geht , schön ist es aber nicht! 

lg tim


----------



## Forellen Luki (5. August 2009)

*AW: Fliegenfischen, bitte um alle infos für anfänger*

Der suchtfaktor ist sehr hoch 

Schade das si sie so unfreundlich waren wo war das denn genau?

Lg Lukas


----------



## GarstigerKot (16. August 2009)

*AW: Fliegenfischen, bitte um alle infos für anfänger*

hallo zusammen...#h

erst mal kurz zu dir luki.....#r super wie du das alles erklärst #6 echt spitze.....
ich angel an der lenne in bamenohl (kleiner ort im sauerland)
gehe dort sehr gerne mit der fliege los..manch mal aber auch mit der spinne...

zum werfen ricky da kann ich nur ein sagen....ich zitiere roman moser " unten durch und oben drüber " |znaika: ( ich hoffe ich hab mich nicht vertan) vieleicht kennst du das luki.....

wow ich zerbreche mir grad den kopf...werfen in worte zu fassen....|kopfkrat

das heißt im rück schwung,lässt du deinen arm leicht auf steigen und zwar so das du die schnurr UNTER der rute her nach hinten auf steigen lässt....
dann einen augenblick abwarten bis die leine sich gestreckt hat (ihrgent wann haste das im gefühl |bla
dann beginnst du mit dem vor schwung und lässt die schnurr " über " die rute nach vorne schnellen und das ganze rundes du mit einem " gefühlvollen " schwipp in der rute ab...ganz einfach...|uhoh:

es ist schwer, das so zu erklären..das werfen musst du üben, üben, ausprobieren dich ärgern und fluchen, weiter machen und der erfolg wird sich ein stellen :m

naja außer der luki erklärt es anhand ein selbst gedrehten video#6 oder so....:m


ich hoffe ich konnte auch ein bißchen helfen...

mfg christian


----------



## Forellen Luki (23. August 2009)

*AW: Fliegenfischen, bitte um alle infos für anfänger*

Danke!!! wäre am Anfang auch froh gewesen wnn mir das jemand alles erzählt hätte!

Ja mit dem werfen sehe ich auch so ...die übung macht den meister...

Ich bin auch kein super werfer ich merke aber das es von tag zu tag besser geht.

Bis dann Lg Lukas


----------

